# CASE 2250 Loader. Won't float on land or water.



## Docmarc (Jul 21, 2018)

Still learning about the kinks and quirks of a 685 CASE with a 2250 loader.

I've always thought that the 'float' of any loader bucket eliminated down pressure at the bucket? I've used 'float' on skid steers that seemed to follow the terrain - with careful height and curl I could move snow from the lane without taking a bunch of gravel along with it.

2250 CASE loader - the 'float' position- straight ahead on the joystick - doesn't 'float' - it raises the tires off the ground.

Here's my procedure - what step am I missing?

Set the bucket level using the telltale. Lower the bucket to maybe an inch off the ground. Move the joystick to float position. Tractor immediately raises front tires of the ground!

Tried using float forward and reverse thinking that maybe it's got to be moving to sense float. No luck.

Planning to use this tractor and loader for snow removal. Would sure like to avoid having mounds of gravel to move back into the lane come Spring.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

For me, in order to avoid scooping the gravel, I actually tilt my bucket up an inch or so so that the leading edge isn't grabbing the gravel, then I apply a little down pressure to in essence pack the snow over the gravel with the back bottom edge of the bucket. It does turn to Ice eventually, but once that happens, then I can tilt the bucket down into it without ripping up the gravel.

As far as your float, I have no idea unless you aren't actually hitting the float position. Insofar as I know, the float function takes place on the boom cylinders, and not the bucket.


----------



## Docmarc (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks...I'm sure you are correct about float on the boom. Are you using the float feature when you move snow?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I scarcely if ever use it actually. Like I was saying, I actually tip my bucket up just a touch then press down with the loader arms (or could use float) to pack that 2 inches of snow, while pushing the rest. After a couple times of snow removal, and driving on it, then you get a layer of ice (with our Winters anyway) then once that happens, then I angle the bucket downward with a little down pressure and then you can get all the snow off easily, without bringing up the gravel. 

As I always understood it, the float function is partially intended for bucketing on concrete or pavement where it would cause wear on the bucket.


----------

